# am I the only one



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

who has great difficulty in opening the messages on this site? It is so slow that after waiting for so long for a message to load I give up after reading just a few as it just isn't worth the frustration. I don't have this problem with any other website so perhaps this one just doesn't like my computer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gill556 said:


> who has great difficulty in opening the messages on this site? It is so slow that after waiting for so long for a message to load I give up after reading just a few as it just isn't worth the frustration. I don't have this problem with any other website so perhaps this one just doesn't like my computer.


I'm not having any problems..... have you cleared your cache / cookies recently? ........ that sometimes helps

I'll bring this to the attention of admin for you though


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

No probs here, either. Is your computer doing background tasks? Are you doing something else at the same time (e.g. downloading Torrents, listening to internet radio/watching internet TV), try looking at Task Manager and seeing what else is running.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't have problems opening messages in this site. This problem maybe is in your internet connexion or in your computer.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

As I say, I don't have problems with any other site but am not good with computers, how do I clear my cookies?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gill556 said:


> As I say, I don't have problems with any other site but am not good with computers, how do I clear my cookies?


Which browser are you using?


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

gill556 said:


> As I say, I don't have problems with any other site but am not good with computers, how do I clear my cookies?


Google


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gill556 said:


> As I say, I don't have problems with any other site but am not good with computers, how do I clear my cookies?


a website speedtest is showing no issues - it loaded for me in less than 2 seconds - against a test I did on another, similar forum I use which took .............. well actually it's still loading.............

to clear cookies I use this - it's free & it's safe -I have the piriform version

CCleaner - Download


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive always had problems. Im having them now. Its very slow. I click on a thread and it takes time to load. Ive mentioned it before

Im using google, but its the same with firefox. I have a 25 Mb connection at the moment, so it aint that


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I expect you've done it but in case you haven't, try clearing your cache and defragging your computer


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I use Google Chrome but sometimes, the Pc has decided to do any of a number of things in the background. Task Manager gives me umpteen things that might be tying up resources but which is/are the culprit/s I haven't a clue.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Aron said:


> I expect you've done it but in case you haven't, try clearing your cache and defragging your computer


It does the same with my new computer with W8. None of the other forums do it, just this one


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> It does the same with my new computer with W8. None of the other forums do it, just this one


Dare I say it, but I've never had any problems with this site - and I still run XP on my laptop.

The problem, as I see it, is that this site is dying. If you look at the homepage for the company that created it, you'll see that it hasn't been updated since Jan 2011.

My advice would be for everybody to move to Facebook (or install XP!). The Spain expat forum page there is pretty dead at the moment, but the platform will be supported for a long time to come, it just needs people to use it. As time goes by, the youngsters out there will use it, not this site, and so it will take over the role of this site. 

But then, what do I know?

Thought anybody?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

stevec2x said:


> Dare I say it, but I've never had any problems with this site - and I still run XP on my laptop.
> 
> The problem, as I see it, is that this site is dying. If you look at the homepage for the company that created it, you'll see that it hasn't been updated since Jan 2011.
> 
> ...


_"The problem, as I see it, is that this site is dying. If you look at the homepage for the company that created it,"_ where do you get that strange notion from? The forums are frequently updated (not always for the better).


Facebook is likely to die too if the US spying problem and infringement of privacy gets any worse.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

This is all rather odd isn't it?

I'm on Win 7, low-end laptop and Chrome. I'm also on about 10 forums, twitter, facebook and others. If I have a speed problem I usually come to this forum to see what's going on as it's about the most reliable and quickest.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> No probs here, either. Is your computer doing background tasks? Are you doing something else at the same time (e.g. downloading Torrents, listening to internet radio/watching internet TV), try looking at Task Manager and seeing what else is running.


not doing any of those things and it is exactly the same on my ipad with Safari.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevec2x said:


> Dare I say it, but I've never had any problems with this site - and I still run XP on my laptop.
> 
> The problem, as I see it, is that this site is dying. If you look at the homepage for the company that created it, you'll see that it hasn't been updated since Jan 2011.
> 
> ...



dead??

well I guess most of us are out enjoying the weather......summer is traditionally quieter in 'Spain' ..... but of several forums I use, this one has the most traffic, for sure


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> a website speedtest is showing no issues - it loaded for me in less than 2 seconds - against a test I did on another, similar forum I use which took .............. well actually it's still loading.............
> 
> to clear cookies I use this - it's free & it's safe -I have the piriform version
> 
> CCleaner - Download


I have downloaded this and it says 50 errors have been corrected but there are still 764 others so I think I had better wait until my son arrives on Tuesday and ask for his help. I am just curious why this should be the only site that is affected.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gill556 said:


> I have downloaded this and it says 50 errors have been corrected but there are still 764 others so I think I had better wait until my son arrives on Tuesday and ask for his help. I am just curious why this should be the only site that is affected.


yes that is strange - & did I understand that you have the same problem with 2 different machines?


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

I have no problem with the site i would use ccleaner as recommended 
1 ) open it 2) run cleaner 3) open registry 4) scan for issues 5)fix issues
Also down load free AVG anti virus and let them both do the job 
Goodluck


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, I have AVG anti virus and now I am on my ipad the site is loading much more quickly, however my laptop is still the same.


----------



## xocolate (Jan 12, 2013)

I have just recently experienced the exact same darn problem (Win7/IE10/PaleMoon). It started after the last update on Tuesday. Never had any problems earlier but now it (occasionally) really sucks. Hangs for up to 40sec before I can see anything but the header. No AV or other spyware installed.


----------

